# STOP by Alpine Sports Outlet!



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey,
What kind of boats are you guys gunna have?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I stopped in the other day and the guy said they weren't quite sure yet. They may still be looking for some feedback. As of now they have lots of skiing stuff. They've been an on-line only store for several years. One of there biggest selling items is backpacks. If you need a ski pack they have mopre than I have seen anywhere.

Dave


----------



## Alpine Sports Outlet (Feb 16, 2007)

*Parking Lot Sale Saturday*

Hey - Just a quick note to say that we are blowing out all our winter gear this Saturday to make room for paddle gear. All of our 06/07 winter gear will be on blowout prices 30-70% off. Includes all of our remaining Giro helmets, Atomic, Dynastar, G3, Volkl, Line, and 4FRNT skis as well as all our snowboards - everything.

Oh yeah - and one more thing. Let us know you saw this posting and we'll take an extra 10% off!

And while you're here for the sale, let us know what kind of gear you want us to carry this summer. 

Thanks - the crew at Alpine Sports (www.alpinesportsoutlet.com)
303-325-3231


----------



## Alpine Sports Outlet (Feb 16, 2007)

*Brand Feedback*

Like Dave said, we are looking for feedback. As the new paddle shop in Boulder, what brands would you like to see us carry. We've got things lining up, but there is still time to get your favorite brand into town for this season.

Thanks,


The Crew at Alpine Sports
2707 Spruce St
Boulder, CO 80302
303-325-3231
(www.alpinesportsoutlet.com)


----------



## ross (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you guys know there is already a shop called Alpine Quest Sports in CO? Sounds confusing...


----------



## Alpine Sports Outlet (Feb 16, 2007)

*2007 Kayaks are finally here in Boulder!!!*

These puppies are fresh off the truck! Brand new Daggers and Wavesports all shiny and new. More on the way in the next few weeks. Come in and drool or take one out for a spin. Full demo's available. We'll be hitting the local pool nights with demo's in the next few weeks.

Also, we are now fully stocked with dry tops from Immersion Research, Stohlquist, and Kokatat as well as helmets from Shred Ready, Predator and WRSI. Tons of new gear. 

Our rental program is almost fully stocked too. Duckies, PFDs, Paddles, Dry Tops, we're going to be renting it all.

Stop by and say hi.

Alpine Sports Boulder
2707 Spruce St
Boulder, CO 80302
303-325-3231
Alpine Sports Outlet - Ski Gear, Snowboard Gear, Telemark Gear and more


----------



## Alpine Sports Outlet (Feb 16, 2007)

*Boat Deals*

Forgot to mention our great boat deal.

Buy a new boat over $800 and get $200 towards accessories. $200 can be used on anything in the store. 

The Crew @,
Alpine Sports Boulder


----------

